# 120C lifepo4



## Sunking (Aug 10, 2009)

Not needed unless you are Drag Racing. Even if Drag Racing you would NOT choose them because of the weight penalty. You can get 100C LiPo's RC modelers use with twice the energy density or half the weight at less cost.


----------



## ishiwgao (May 5, 2011)

grip911 said:


> Has anyone used , or have any feedback with these new batteries made by GEB .they are roughly 50 percent heavier ,but really pack a punch @ 120C
> 
> Latest 120c High-rate Battery Lifepo4 For E-bike & E-motor & E-car & Build-in Ups& Rc Modeling - Buy High-rate Battery,High-rate Lifepo4 Battery,120c High-rate Battery For E-bike Product on Alibaba.com


also be cautious, take a look at the discharge curves. discharging at 120C drops the capacity to about 3.5Ah per cell. so its not a 6Ah capacity if u use it that way.


----------



## grip911 (Dec 14, 2011)

Sunking said:


> Not needed unless you are Drag Racing. Even if Drag Racing you would NOT choose them because of the weight penalty. You can get 100C LiPo's RC modelers use with twice the energy density or half the weight at less cost.


This IS for drag racing, and I`m seriously considering these cells, depending on the price. I will never put a lipo cell in my car ! too dangerous! (but,...I have thought about it)


----------



## grip911 (Dec 14, 2011)

ishiwgao said:


> also be cautious, take a look at the discharge curves. discharging at 120C drops the capacity to about 3.5Ah per cell. so its not a 6Ah capacity if u use it that way.


Good point ! I`m thinking about 20-26C which does not seem to drop the capacity too much. Thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## grip911 (Dec 14, 2011)

grip911 said:


> Has anyone used , or have any feedback with these new batteries made by GEB .they are roughly 50 percent heavier ,but really pack a punch @ 120C
> 
> Latest 120c High-rate Battery Lifepo4 For E-bike & E-motor & E-car & Build-in Ups& Rc Modeling - Buy High-rate Battery,High-rate Lifepo4 Battery,120c High-rate Battery For E-bike Product on Alibaba.com


Update ...Battery discontinued ,no longer in production. too good to be true.


----------



## RyanM923 (Mar 15, 2016)

grip911 said:


> Update ...Battery discontinued ,no longer in production. too good to be true.


I messaged them and they said in order to start production again the MOQ is 2000 cells.


----------



## grip911 (Dec 14, 2011)

Who did you talk to?


----------



## samwichse (Jan 28, 2012)

I wonder what the charging c-rate is on these. I could use a 4-6Ah (144V) lithium pack capable of 120A discharge/60A charge rates.


----------



## Karter2 (Nov 17, 2011)

6Ahr, 144v, pack at 20C discharge ?? Is 2-3 mins max run time.
Sounds like a race application .
Plenty of Lipo available that will give you that.


----------



## Sunking (Aug 10, 2009)

Karter2 said:


> 6Ahr, 144v, pack at 20C discharge ?? Is 2-3 mins max run time.
> Sounds like a race application .
> Plenty of Lipo available that will give you that.


That is what I tried to tell him. Said something about safety issues. Like going 150 mph is not dangerous.


----------



## samwichse (Jan 28, 2012)

Project to upgrade a hybrid pack from NiMH to lithium. 

Lithium would offer lower weight, better cycle life, reduced cell count, more usable capacity...


----------



## grip911 (Dec 14, 2011)

Sunking said:


> That is what I tried to tell him. Said something about safety issues. Like going 150 mph is not dangerous.


I can`t argue with that


----------



## Karter2 (Nov 17, 2011)

samwichse said:


> Project to upgrade a hybrid pack from NiMH to lithium.
> 
> Lithium would offer lower weight, better cycle life, reduced cell count, more usable capacity...


OK, so this is a daily driver hybrid ( Prius etc ?) that you dont want to be monitoring every charge/discharge cycle or worrying about ?
You will need some of those A123 cells that they supply to the F1 teams !


----------



## RyanM923 (Mar 15, 2016)

grip911 said:


> Who did you talk to?


"[email protected]"


----------

